
Google Backs Away from Controversial Military Drone Project - ehudla
https://www.buzzfeed.com/daveyalba/google-says-it-will-not-follow-through-on-pentagon-drone-ai
======
HHCHunter
Why is there a buzzfeed article on hackernews? Have we really scooped that
low?

~~~
croshan
I'm under the impression that Buzzfeed News is actually decent. It's the main
(non news) Buzzfeed site that's responsible for it's reputation

